# 1123 Professional occupations in advertising, marketing and public relations



## homeme (Dec 24, 2012)

Hi people,

Here I would like to post a query regarding my brother who is a Postgraduate (MBA in Marketing (major) and International Business) and is working as a public relations officer with a pvt. ltd. company in power sector for the last 8 years.

Will he be eligible to apply under the 1123 Professional occupations in advertising, marketing and public relations occupation code ?

His basic details are:
Qualification: BTech, MBA
Age: 34
Nationality: India
Work Experience: 8 Years
Occupation: Public Relation/Liaison Officer 
Spouse: MBA
Age: 34

Any guidance in this regard will be highly appreciable.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

I work in PR/Communications and his English skills will have to be very good in order for him to have any chance of being hired in the field. He will also need knowledge of Canadian media and how to write for Canadian media.


----------



## homeme (Dec 24, 2012)

colchar said:


> I work in PR/Communications and his English skills will have to be very good in order for him to have any chance of being hired in the field. He will also need knowledge of Canadian media and how to write for Canadian media.


Thanks for your reply,
He is basically into liasioning government affairs as much as I know as I am not technical in this....but foremost concern is if we are selecting a correct occupation to apply for Canada immigration I mean we don't know anything about the process as how to proceed with WES and documentation so I am not sure if he is eligible to apply ?


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

I have no idea if he is eligible to apply.

As for government relations, he will need to be very familiar with the various levels of government here (municipal, provincial, and federal) and how they all work. What are the chances that an employer will hire someone like him, who knows nothing of Canadian government, rather than a native born Canadian who is familiar with our government?

If he and I went for the same job it is unlikely that he would stand any chance due to my familiarity with our government and how things work here.


----------

